# Michael, put the knife down....



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Police: Man Re-Enacts 'Halloween' Scene
Oct 27 5:24 PM US/Eastern


ROGERS, Ark.


Police say something bad was bound to happen when a butcher knife, the movie "Halloween" and a group of drinking men came together at a Rogers motel room. 

John Hetzel, 40, was charged with aggravated assault and second-degree battery after attacking a man who checked on him at his motel room after a night of drinking, police spokesman Cpl. Kelley Cradduck said. 

Cradduck said the victim had gone to the motel Tuesday night to check on Hetzel after they had been drinking at a bar. Hetzel and his roommate were watching the horror movie "Halloween" and, when the man knocked, Hetzel opened the door and slashed away with a butcher knife, Cradduck said. 

The man, whose name was unavailable, raised his right arm to ward off the blows and was stabbed in the hand. 

Cradduck said police they had trouble interviewing Hetzel because he was drunk, but the spokesman said Hetzel told officers that he should have killed the victim. 

Police said they could upgrade the charge to attempted murder. 

Cradduck said Hetzel has served time in a Nevada prison for attempted murder and kidnapping.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Man RAXL you can sure find the happy stories, Attempted killings, Suicide decorations....


----------

